

You don’t need a bullhorn: Engage clients in your next sales presentation. - printerjam
http://blog.contactcomplete.com/you-dont-need-a-bullhorn-how-to-engage-client

======
gadeesh
This is pretty good information for start ups that are looking to get ad deals
from major agencies/brands.

